# Maverick 8month GSD/Malinios



## Maverick&Lee (Feb 6, 2019)

HEY there im a first time dog owner and of course you go with the best lol, Gsds are a hand full. I live on a farm and he's chewing everything up , he's learning . he stopped chewing cords in half , I can call him off the cattle when he's chasing them , so he is learning, I just have one question ,I want to incorporate raw venison into his diet, the neighbour gave me half a frozen for two months white tail, I started cutting it up for maverick and he is eating the meat bones and all, mainly the rib bones, is this ok or should I stop, i watched him he broke it down very easily, he is a big boy , he should be pushing 100 pounds very soon , I make him run every day , he's a great dog excellent temperament
, I just need to know if Im potentially hurting his insides with these bones , please let me know what you think , thanks :smile2:


----------



## Maverick&Lee (Feb 6, 2019)

WOW no replies !!! thanks a lot , il go some wheres else lol


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello! I don't raw feed, so I don't have any advice for you, but I'll reply to give your question a bump.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

If he is digesting the bones OK and they are not making his poops really hard and dry, then he is probably fine. I have fed venison in the past.


----------



## Judy Untamed (Oct 26, 2018)

Sometimes, if you post during a busy day full of active posts, your new one can get buried and not noticed right away...especially if it's a specialized question so that only a select few members might be able to answer. 

Folks here love to help, so I am sure it wasn't anything personal.  

Personally, I don't know anything about feeding raw, but I'd love to see pics of your dog...he sounds great!


----------



## Sweet Stella (Feb 7, 2018)

It’s perfectly fine, the bones are good for his teeth and the extra calcium is always good for a growing pup.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Sweet Stella said:


> It’s perfectly fine, the bones are good for his teeth and the extra calcium is always good for a growing pup.


Sorry, I disagree. The big bones can break his teeth and "extra" calcium can cause skeletal issues. Does he get muscle meat and organ meat as well?
Dog is now about 1 year old. Not sure if the OP "went somewhere else" but just wanted to put in my 2 cents.


----------



## Kaivmill (May 11, 2019)

I have been raw feeding for almost a year now and rib bones are absolutely fine but with your pup being the size he is i would aim for bigger bones , mine personally is only about 85 pounds and i try not to give him rib bones unless i am watching him just because for his size he tends to choke on the small pieces once he starts breaking them apart. I go to the butcher and get beef femur bones cut in half and its the perfect size for dogs where you dont have to worry about them choking and it keeps them busy for hours trying to eat the marrow out of the middle.


----------

